# Suche ein Tablet



## Werni92 (18. Februar 2014)

Moin
Ich bin auf der suche nach einem Tablet bis ca300 €.
Das tablet wird zum surfen und zocken von der couch benutzt 
Welches tablet wäre da empfehlenswert? 
Schön wäre wenn das tablet beim zocken auch nicht so knall heiß werden würde wie mein xperia z1 

Danke schonmal im vorraus 
Mfg


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (18. Februar 2014)

Naja, zum Zocken brauchst Du schon nen etwas besseren Grafikchip, wenn es nicht zu einer Diashow verkommen soll (abhängig davon, was Du zockst), das wird meiner Meinung nach unter 300€ etwas schwierig.
Für 219€ bekommst Google Nexus 7 16GB [2013] Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Für 237€ Google Nexus 7 32GB [2013] Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (P/L-Sieger meiner Meinung nach)
279€ Huawei MediaPad 10FHD 3G 16GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und zwei, die auf dem Papier ganz in Ordnung aussehen, die ich aber in der Praxis noch nicht in der Hand hatte
259€ LG Electronics G Pad 8.3 16GB, weiß Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
267€ LG Electronics G Pad 8.3 16GB, schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (aber allein für die Farbe 8€ mehr...?)


----------



## NorskElch (18. Februar 2014)

Auch wenn das bestimmt einige nicht hören möchten:

Für mich bietet das iPad Mini 2 (also mit Retina Display) das beste Gesamtpaket, auch wenns überteuert ist.
Wenn ich mich in meinem Freundeskreis umschaue und sehe, was die anderen für Geräte haben (inkl. Appangebot & wie flüssig die Bedienung funktioniert) war es für mich auf jeden Fall die beste Wahl. 
Ist aber natürlich Geschmackssache, ob man iOS mag oder eben nicht. Jailbreak ist ja auch nicht für jeden eine Alternative.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Anchorage (18. Februar 2014)

NorskElch schrieb:


> Auch wenn das bestimmt einige nicht hören möchten:
> 
> Für mich bietet das iPad Mini 2 (also mit Retina Display) das beste Gesamtpaket, auch wenns überteuert ist.
> Wenn ich mich in meinem Freundeskreis umschaue und sehe, was die anderen für Geräte haben (inkl. Appangebot & wie flüssig die Bedienung funktioniert) war es für mich auf jeden Fall die beste Wahl.
> ...



Ich hatte mal nen Iphone ich bin mit der Tatsache nicht klargekommen das man um Musik zu verschieben unbedingt Itunes braucht.
Android ist da besser einfach anstecken und Kopieren, naja aber jedem das seine.

Ich kann das Huawei Pad empfehlen das Cosmic Blue hier gepostet hat, ist ein sehr gutes Tablet und auch richtig schnell.
Hat bei mir bis jetzt alles funktioniert und auch richtig schnell. Der Sound ist über die Boxen Verhältnissmäßig gut zumindest besser als bei anderen Tablets die ich bisher gesehen und gehört habe.


----------



## NorskElch (18. Februar 2014)

Anchorage schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal nen Iphone ich bin mit der Tatsache nicht klargekommen das man um Musik zu verschieben unbedingt Itunes braucht.
> Android ist da besser einfach anstecken und Kopieren, naja aber jedem das seine.
> 
> Ich kann das Huawei Pad empfehlen das Cosmic Blue hier gepostet hat, ist ein sehr gutes Tablet und auch richtig schnell.
> Hat bei mir bis jetzt alles funktioniert und auch richtig schnell. Der Sound ist über die Boxen Verhältnissmäßig gut zumindest besser als bei anderen Tablets die ich bisher gesehen und gehört habe.



Ja das stimmt. Nervt mich auch. Aber wenn man auch mit Spotify leben kann bekommt man dort ja automatisch einen Account, der fast Premium ist kostenlos. Hin und wieder alle 20,30 Lieder gibts mal einen Werbeeinspieler, aber man kann jedes Lied hören, dass man will.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Werni92 (18. Februar 2014)

Danke schonmal für die vorschläge
Sehe es denn bei nem budget von 400 € besser aus?
Und apple möchte ich nicht haben


----------



## Anchorage (18. Februar 2014)

Werni92 schrieb:


> Danke schonmal für die vorschläge
> Sehe es denn bei nem budget von 400 € besser aus?
> Und apple möchte ich nicht haben


 
Also wie gesagt das Huawei Pad ist sehr gut, top Preis Leistung wie ich finde habe es selber in Benutzung.


----------



## NUMBER_9 (18. Februar 2014)

Ich werfe mal dieses hier ins Rennen:

http://www.amazon.de/ME302-Tablet-PC-Intel-544MP2-Android/dp/B00F5JQNH0/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1392720849&sr=8-2&keywords=Asus+FHD+10

Allerdings momentan schwer zu bekommen ... aber Preis/Leistung ist ein Traum !


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (18. Februar 2014)

Bis 400? Moment, wird geliefert:
Da gibt es halt das Nexus7 zum mitnehmen (LTE) für 322€ Google Nexus 7 32GB LTE [2013] Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Für 370€ bzw 371
ASUS MeMO Pad FHD 10 16GB LTE weiß (ME302KL-1A006A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS MeMO Pad FHD 10 16GB LTE blau (ME302KL-1B007A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Meine Favoriten wegen Grafikchip und Auflösung und Größe (nur 8.9Zoll):
380€ Amazon Kindle Fire HDX 8.9 mit Werbung 16GB (53-001818) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
394€ (identisch, nur ohne Werbung/Branding) Amazon Kindle Fire HDX 8.9 ohne Werbung 16GB (53-001819) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Schicker, wegem schmalerem Rand:
360€ Samsung Galaxy TabPRO 8.4 T320N 16GB weiß (SM-T320NZWA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
393€ (absolut identisch, nur andere Farbe) Samsung Galaxy TabPRO 8.4 T320N 16GB schwarz (SM-T320NZKA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

395€ jenes, welches Du schon hast Sony Xperia Tablet Z 16GB, schwarz (SGP311DE/B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ne "Windows"-Alternative (Nicht wirklich ne Alternative, ich wüßte damit nichts anzufangen ):
397€ Lenovo ThinkPad Tablet 8 64GB, 2GB RAM, Windows 8.1 (20BN000UGE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Februar 2014)

Welche Spiele willst du den auf dem Tablet zocken @TE.


----------



## Werni92 (18. Februar 2014)

Eigentlich alles was sich so im android market finden lässt von spielen mit viel leistung bis welchen mit weniger leistung


----------



## murkskopf (22. Februar 2014)

Falls du dich noch nicht entschieden hast, kann ich das G Pad 8.3 von LG empfehlen. Ich habe dieses Gerät selbst und bin rundum zufrieden. Es hat nur 16 GB Speicher und unterstützt standardmäßig kein App2SD (aber dies tut gerade eigentlich kein Hersteller, weswegen man zu Foldermount & Co. greifen muss). Für Spiele und sonstige 3-D-Anwendungen absolut geeignet, da alles flüßig läuft. Die Helligkeit ist nur durchschnittlich, mir reicht aber 35% Helligkeit für den Alltagsgebrauch im Inneren. 

Das Samsung Galaxy Tab 8.4 Pro fällt in die selbe Kategorie, ist nur rundum eine Nummer größer (Snapdragon-800-Prozessor statt Snapdragon 600, 2560 x 1600 Pixel statt 1920 x 1200 Pixel, 359,41 Euro statt 266 Euro). Gab es damals noch nicht als ich mich für das G Pad 8.3 entschieden habe, aber im Vegleich zu den typischen 7-Zoll-Geräten gefällt mir persönlich das Seitenformat und die Größe.

Falls du etwas weniger ausgeben willst und dir die Auflösung nicht so wichtig ist, gibt es auch noch das Tegra Note 7 von Nvidia für 229 Euro. Der Tegra-4-Prozessor ist in etwa mit einem Snapdragon 800 zu vergleichen, aber die Grafikeinheit ist leicht schwächer. Die Auflösung beträgt nur 1280 x 800 Pixel bei einer Bildschirmdiagonale von 7 Zoll.


----------



## 9maddin9 (23. Februar 2014)

Ich werfe mal das Samsung galaxy note 8.0 in den Raum. Kostet 280€ in Amazon.
Ich find es sehr gut zum Surfen und Co.


----------



## CL4P-TP (23. Februar 2014)

Das Nexus 7 ist top.


----------



## Werni92 (24. Februar 2014)

Danke für die ganzen antworten  ich bin am überlegen zwischen dem xperia tablet z und dem galaxy tab 8.4 pro,welches aber iwie nicht gut lieferbar scheint:/

Welches Tab davon ist besser? Und fällt das Tablet Z im Preis,da ja nun das Tablet Z2 vorgestellt wurde?

Mfg


----------



## murkskopf (25. Februar 2014)

Erstmal liegen das Xperia Tablet Z und das Galaxy Tab 8.4 Pro in unterschiedlichen Kategorien. Das Xperia Tablet Z ist ein 10-Zoll-Tablet, während das Galaxy Tab 8.4 Pro in die Richtung der mobileren 7 bis 8,5-Zoll-Tablets geht. 
Der Unterschied liegt im Anwendungsbereich: Ein kleineres Gerät wie ein Nexus 7 oder Tab 8.4 Pro kann man problemlos in einer Hand sicher halten (jedenfalls kann ich das mit meinem G Pad 8.3) und somit auch im stehen und gehen verwenden.
Ein 10-Zoll-Tablet ist meiner Erfahrung nach nicht so mobil, es ist idR. schwerer und formal nicht annäherend so griffig (ich würde sagen, dass ich große Hände habe, kann mein 10-Zoll-Tablet aber nicht mit einer Hand umfassen), sie sind eher für den Sofabetrieb (Sitzen oder Liegen) gedacht. Zudem sind 7 - 8,5-Zollgeräte meist für das Hochformat optimiert, während größere Geräte für das Querformat ausgelegt sind.

Technisch gesehen ist das Galaxy Tab 8.4 Pro state-of-the-art. Eine wirklich hohe Auflösung und Pixeldichte (2560 x 1600 auf 8,4 Zoll Bildschirmdiagonale), gute Farbdarstellung und Helligkeit und zudem die passende Hardware: Snapdragon 800 (4 x 2,3 GHz ARM-7) mit 2 GB RAM.
Das Tablet Z ist schon älter und verfügt nur über einen S4-Pro-Prozessor (4 x 1,5 GHz ARM-7) mit 2 GB RAM. Der Bildschirm hat eine Auflösung von 1920 mal 1200 Pixeln und ist nicht ganz auf einer Höhe mit dem Tab 8.4 Pro, jedoch immernoch sehr gut. Zudem ist das Tablet Z wasserdicht, wenn alle Anschlüsse unter den entsprechenden Klappen verborgen sind. Die Kameras beider Tablets sollten sich nichts nehmen, aber sowas ist bei Tablets meist nie relevant.

Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle mal die Tablets beim Händler ansehen. Ich fand das Xperia Tablet Z relativ toll von der Optik und der Haptik, aber die verbaute Hardware stand meines Empfinden nachs nicht im passenden Verhältnis zum Preis. 
Das Tab 8.4 Pro habe ich bisher noch nicht in der Hand gehabt. Aber so wie ich Samsung kenne ist da sicherlich einiges an Bloatware drauf.

Meine Meinung: Du machst mit beiden Geräten nichts falsch, ich persönlich würde aber das Galaxy Tab 8.4 Pro favorisieren (wegen der leistungsfähigeren Hardware und dem meiner Meinung nach optimalen Größenverhaltnis).


----------



## -Mugatu- (2. März 2014)

Also ich abe das Sony Xperia Tab Z und kann mich eigentlich nicht beschweren.

Einer der Hauptkaufgründe dürfte da auf jeden Fall die Verarbeitung sein.
Das Gerät ist sehr solide und setzt sich aus sehr hochwertigen Komponenten zusammen.
Eine andere Sache ist das typische Sony-Design; sowohl außen, als auch innen (System-Oberfläche).
Leistungstechnisch kriegst du für das Geld beim Galaxy ein klein wenig mehr, da der Prozessor höher getaktet ist.
Was die Pixeldichte angeht kann ich dich aber entwarnen. Moderne Tablets werben derzeit mit utopischen Zahlen an Auflösung und DPI - dabei sind die Displays meist nicht größer als 9 Zoll.
Mit anderen Worten: so ziemlich alle namenhaften Hersteller verbauen hochauflösende Displays, die grundsätzlich alle als "scharf" empfunden werden.
Und die 1920x1200 Pixel sind in diesem Falle ausreichend (das schlägt sogar meinen 24"-TFT mit 120 Pixeln in der Höhe).

Ein weiterer Punkt wäre sicherlich auch noch das Betriebssystem.
Auf beiden Geräten läuft zwar Android, allerdings unterscheiden sich da die Release-Versionen, wobei das Galaxy natürlich von Haus aus vorne liegt und schneller Updates bekommt.
Das Sony läuft auf der üblichen Xperia-Firmware mit eigenem Design und einigen hauseigenen Tools und Apps, allerdings auf einer tendenziell älteren Android-Version.

Kleines Off-Topic:
Eine ältere Android-Version ist natürlich ein Manko.
Allerdings sind die derzeitigen Fortschritte zwischen den Android-Versionen (bspw. 4.3 und 4.4) meines Erachtens sehr gering.
Ich stelle ehrlich gesagt öfters fest, dass eine neuere Firmware im Falle von Google Android eher als Marketing-Strategie genutzt wird, um den Absatz neuer Geräte vorranzutreiben.
Daher greife ich persönlich auch auf die Custom-Firmware "CyanogenMod" zurück.
Das bietet nicht nur den einfach Vorteil, die stets aktuellste Firmware auf dem Gerät zu haben (i.d.R. kommen die Updates da schneller, als vom Hersteller selbst), sondern man hat auch mehr Kontrolle über sein Gerät, inklusive weiteren Funktionen. Solltest du diese verwenden wollen profitierst du natürlich bei beiden Geräten.
Dies ist jedoch meine persönliche Strategie, um mein Xperia auf dem neusten Stand zu halten.

Letzten Endes ist es aber Geschmackssache.
Beim Xperia profitiert man imho von einem "besseren" Design mit eigener Benutzeroberfläche und hochwertiger Verarbeitung - beim Galaxy bekommst du hingegen ein wenig mehr Leistung und Aktualität, hast dafür aber auch ein kleineres Display.

LG,
Mugatu


----------

